# Crash Recovery



## Ken Elliott (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a PM 1330 lathe and just had a small crash, nothing serious no money out or parts broken.  I now get a code when booting up: alarm-25000-axis-x-hardware-fault-active-encoder
This is bad since the machine won't come on past this warning.  Has any one got a remedy, my operators manual is poorly written and translated, pretty much useless.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't know that machine. Call Matt at PM in the morning would be my first suggestion.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 14, 2016)

Was this lathe cnc or has it been converted to cnc.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 15, 2016)

Did you try cold-booting the controller ?  To do that, unplug or kill power to everything on the machine and wait a full 30 seconds.  Then plug it back in (or turn the circuit breaker back on) and wait for it to boot up.


----------



## Ken Elliott (Apr 15, 2016)

Ken Elliott said:


> I have a PM 1330 lathe and just had a small crash, nothing serious no money out or parts broken.  I now get a code when booting up: alarm-25000-axis-x-hardware-fault-active-encoder
> This is bad since the machine won't come on past this warning.  Has any one got a remedy, my operators manual is poorly written and translated, pretty much useless.


Thank you gentlemen for the quick feedback.  I have tried the hard boot to no avail.  This is a nice little (13 x 26) CNC machine with a Siemens 802D controller.  I will call Matt again, don't always get a response right away...  While I have had the machine for a few years, I don't get a lot of time with it and am a rank beginner  with many self taught bad habits.  Please bear with me.

Ken


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 15, 2016)

Just to hazard a guess, I'd say the controller is not receiving any input from the x-axis encoder, given the error code. While waiting for Matt, you could check all the connections on the x-axis servo and inspect for any obvious damage.

This is just a guess mind you, as I have no experience with this lathe. But that error code would be one I'd report in a motion control system if I lose the feedback loop.


----------



## Ken Elliott (Apr 18, 2016)

Ken Elliott said:


> I have a PM 1330 lathe and just had a small crash, nothing serious no money out or parts broken.  I now get a code when booting up: alarm-25000-axis-x-hardware-fault-active-encoder
> This is bad since the machine won't come on past this warning.  Has any one got a remedy, my operators manual is poorly written and translated, pretty much useless.


Okay, I've tried all of the suggestions, including calling Matt who suggested calling Siemens.  I don't see any loose connections or obvious faults, but admittedly, some of what I am looking at is for the first time.  There are still a couple of wire trays yet to remove.  I did discover a Siemens connector which moves with a little wiggling but as I am not familiar with the type of connector I don't know it the movement is normal.  A call to Siemens feels daunting but here goes...


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 18, 2016)

You might need the model of the controller, the version of software you are running, and maybe the firmware version on the control board (typically found on a eeprom on the control board) when you call Siemens.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 18, 2016)

You bought that from PM?

Pictures, please!

Unfortunately, PM's website doesn't include everything he sells, so a lot of times the only way to find out this kind of stuff is word-of-mouth.

Does it look anything like the 1320 cnc that Smithy sells:
http://www.smithy.com/talon-LT-1320


----------



## jbolt (Apr 19, 2016)

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-1330CNC.html


----------

